#  [ 1]  2

## AF

<img src=http://fool.exler.ru/sm/appl.gif>

----------


## CrazyBuh

:

_ :
...   .   .
 1
             .         .   ._

          ABC LTD  ROAD LTD   DHL      .
1)  ABC LTD
2)   ABC LTD
2)   ABC LTD
3)   ABC LTD

1)   () ROAD LTD (-> -)    ( !)
2)  ROAD LTD
3)  ROAD LTD

...     !

_  :
 1.
1.    
2.     .
3.      , . .
4.       - FOB (   ).  ?  
5.   - ,      .   ??       -  !!!!! 
6.   70000     50000?    .  .
7.   .
8.    
9. . 4   -   ?    .
10.      .
11.    .
12.   .
13.      .
14.   -     ??   
15    10     .     2002 ???
16.  -     , , , _ 


1)     -ABC LTD
-   FOB  ( 01.12.2002 .)
-            
-   1      700$
-     56000/700=80      60.
-  01.12.2002  01.12.2003
-   ,        3          

2)       ,  ,   

3) 15.12.02           ABC LTD.

...        ...          :Smilie:

----------


## AF

<img src=http://fool.exler.ru/sm/nud.gif>



<img src=http://fool.exler.ru/sm/duel.gif>

----------


## RedBrandt

1.              .
2.          .   ,      ,       .
3.              ,      ,        .        "-1".

  .
             " ".             (.    290  2001.)

    .       , ..          .

             (, ,  ),      .

              .

                 0.15%   ,             . 

            "-1".           .

         .

   ,         .

          ,           .

----------


## RedBrandt

.
     ,       ,         ,    .
 .   .        .          .    :  , .  ,   - , . -     , ,  ,       ,     ,      -  ,  (   ).   .

----------


## RedBrandt

, .   -?

----------


## CrazyBuh

... . ,          .

!    *RedBrandt*      .        ʸ,   .        .   .         ?      !

     .     -     .

----------


## RedBrandt

,        .
            ,   ,    .        1$ ,    -,   ,  ,   .  ,     ,    ?
      ,      ,      . 
*     ?*

----------


## Ysn

.
 ,     ,       (      ,       .)            .
   5-6 .

----------


## RedBrandt

*   ?*

----------


## AF

,     .

----------

